# Can I move my plants?



## EbonyRaven (Jul 30, 2012)

I really want to rearrange my aquascape... Is that alright? or will I kill the plants?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have moved mine once and thay did fine.be careful when you pull them out slow and get all the roots with it.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Yup *i/a*


----------



## EbonyRaven (Jul 30, 2012)

ALRIGHT. So, I did! Thank you guys. Now I have SO MANY EXTRA PLANTS. I just let mine continue growing, never cut them. I had one plant (no idea the name) that had grown so long it could touch the floor and still stretch up to my hips! I also have over a pound of Riccia that I need to throw into the goldfish tank and I had a strand of java moss I forgot about! The tank needed that so much lol


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I enjoy moving my stuff around quite a bit, maybe twice a month - so I've taken care to try and select plants that are OK with that and don't have huge root systems. (I just have regular ole gravel for a subtrate.)

I do have a crypt, though, and it is of course subject to crypt melt and is kinda sensitive - so I try to move it the least. When it does need to relocate, I just get it loosened from the substrate and let it float around in the tank (I usually remove my other plants entirely and put them in a bucket with some tank water while I monkey around with the aquascape).

I keep my hairgrass in small bunches with twist ties around the roots, just tight enough to hold 'em together. And the dwarf baby tears I attached to a small piece of driftwood, instead of planting them in the substrate. I've seen others attach stuff to lava rocks, which seems like a great idea - roots prob have an easy time grabbing such porous rock. I'll likely try that next.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I like a difference look every now and then.


----------

